# Statistics Project: Need your help!



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Okay guys, for my statistics project I have to collect at least 30 "samples" or responses to my survey on my topic. I chose to look into goat production data in the US. I have 9 questions on the survey and if you could either respond on here or message me your answers I would really appreciate the help! 

1) In the 2013/2014 breeding season how many does did you expose to a buck?
2) Of those does, how many actually kidded?
3) How many kids total were born on your farm in the 13-14 breeding season?
5) Of those kids how many survived?
6) How many did you lose? 
7) Was the 13-14 season less successful than previous seasons?
8) If you answered yes to the above question, what do you believe to be the reason?
9) Do you believe the weather negatively impacted your production?
Thank you!


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

1. I exposed 10 does
2. all kidded 
3. 20 kids born
5. 18 survived
6. lost 2
7. no just as successful
8. yes weather killed one of the kids I lost the other one I lost because of mothers neglect (mother was sick) lost her too (no I don't usually lose a doe but I bought her sickly and she never got any better)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

1) In the 2013/2014 breeding season how many does did you expose to a buck? 15
2) Of those does, how many actually kidded? 15
3) How many kids total were born on your farm in the 13-14 breeding season? 30
5) Of those kids how many survived? 28
6) How many did you lose? 2 born dead
7) Was the 13-14 season less successful than previous seasons? yes
8) If you answered yes to the above question, what do you believe to be the reason? lost 2, normally I have no losses.
9) Do you believe the weather negatively impacted your production? no, because I try to be there regardless of weather
Thank you!Your welcome, LOL


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

goatnutty said:


> Okay guys, for my statistics project I have to collect at least 30 "samples" or responses to my survey on my topic. I chose to look into goat production data in the US. I have 9 questions on the survey and if you could either respond on here or message me your answers I would really appreciate the help!
> 
> 1) In the 2013/2014 breeding season how many does did you expose to a buck?
> _ 7 does exposed_
> ...


 _You're welcome!_


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

1. only 2
2. 2
3.4 kids
4. all 4
5. lost zero
6.first breeding season
7.N/A
8. no, kids were born in June


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

1) In the 2013/2014 breeding season how many does did you expose to a buck? 10

2) Of those does, how many actually kidded? 8

3) How many kids total were born on your farm in the 13-14 breeding season? 17

5) Of those kids how many survived? 15

6) How many did you lose? 2

7) Was the 13-14 season less successful than previous seasons? yes

8) If you answered yes to the above question, what do you believe to be the reason? We had one doe abort twins early, one doe died after her kids died and one that was bred didn't take. So I had 3 that didn't give me any production and we totally lost one of our most productive does

9) Do you believe the weather negatively impacted your production? No


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

1) In the 2013/2014 breeding season how many does did you expose to a buck? 4 does
2) Of those does, how many actually kidded? All 4 does
3) How many kids total were born on your farm in the 13-14 breeding season? 8
5) Of those kids how many survived? 8
6) How many did you lose? none
7) Was the 13-14 season less successful than previous seasons? No
8) If you answered yes to the above question, what do you believe to be the reason?
9) Do you believe the weather negatively impacted your production?
No
Thank you! YOU'RE WELCOME :balloons: lol


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

goatnutty said:


> Okay guys, for my statistics project I have to collect at least 30 "samples" or responses to my survey on my topic. I chose to look into goat production data in the US. I have 9 questions on the survey and if you could either respond on here or message me your answers I would really appreciate the help!
> 
> 1) In the 2013/2014 breeding season how many does did you expose to a buck? 7
> 2) Of those does, how many actually kidded? 4
> ...


Hope it's helpful. :grin:


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

1) In the 2013/2014 breeding season how many does did you expose to a buck? 3


2) Of those does, how many actually kidded? 2


3) How many kids total were born on your farm in the 13-14 breeding season? 4


5) Of those kids how many survived?4

6) How many did you lose? 0


7) Was the 13-14 season less successful than previous seasons? Only 1 previous season and had same number of offspring


8) If you answered yes to the above question, what do you believe to be the reason?N/A


9) Do you believe the weather negatively impacted your production? No


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

1) 15
2) 15
3) 30
4) 10
7) Yes, we lost a lot of kids then previous seasons
8) The weather and still borne and mother not taking care of
9) Yes. We had a very cold winter that froze most of the kids that died that wouldn't warm up.


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

1) In the 2013/2014 breeding season how many does did you expose to a buck?
20

2) Of those does, how many actually kidded?
13 (three are still pregnant, all due with twins in december)

3) How many kids total were born on your farm in the 13-14 breeding season?
18 ( 24 if you count unborn )

5) Of those kids how many survived?
12

6) How many did you lose? 
6

7) Was the 13-14 season less successful than previous seasons?
About the same, a bit better (we have horrible, horrible luck kidding... pygmies aren't really made for it...)

8) If you answered yes to the above question, what do you believe to be the reason?
n/a

9) Do you believe the weather negatively impacted your production?
No. It was actually a lot warmer than usual, which helped during the late-night kiddings. 

Hope this helps :3


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

goatnutty said:


> Okay guys, for my statistics project I have to collect at least 30 "samples" or responses to my survey on my topic. I chose to look into goat production data in the US. I have 9 questions on the survey and if you could either respond on here or message me your answers I would really appreciate the help!
> 
> 1) In the 2013/2014 breeding season how many does did you expose to a buck?
> 2) Of those does, how many actually kidded?
> ...


1. 5 exposed
2. Only one kidded
3. 2 kids born
4. 1 survived
5. Lost 1 kid
6. Yes less successful
7. I believe it was several factors, one doe passed away, 3 does were added after rut ended and replaced buck with less experienced buck.
8. Yes the one kid that died was born at night in snow. does bag wasn't strutted and ligaments werent soft at 8pm check so didn't expect her to kid yet.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

1) In the 2013/2014 breeding season how many does did you expose to a buck? 13
2) Of those does, how many actually kidded? 13
3) How many kids total were born on your farm in the 13-14 breeding season? 26
5) Of those kids how many survived? 23
6) How many did you lose? 3 
7) Was the 13-14 season less successful than previous seasons? Yes- I lost a doe - 1st time ever. 
8) If you answered yes to the above question, what do you believe to be the reason?  Too hard of labor, mal-positioned triplet kids, couldn't get vet out- doe never recovered.
9) Do you believe the weather negatively impacted your production? No
Thank you! You are welcome


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Awesome, I really appreciate it guys!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

1) In the 2013/2014 breeding season how many does did you expose to a buck? *2*
2) Of those does, how many actually kidded? *2*
3) How many kids total were born on your farm in the 13-14 breeding season? *6*
5) Of those kids how many survived? *6*
6) How many did you lose? *0*
7) Was the 13-14 season less successful than previous seasons? *No.* 
8) If you answered yes to the above question, what do you believe to be the reason? *N/A*
9) Do you believe the weather negatively impacted your production? *No.*


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

1. 10
2.10
3. 23
5. 22
6. 1 still born
7. No
9. No


No question number 4 or 8???


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

1) In the 2013/2014 breeding season how many does did you expose to a buck? 14
2) Of those does, how many actually kidded? 14
3) How many kids total were born on your farm in the 13-14 breeding season? 21
5) Of those kids how many survived? 19
6) How many did you lose? 2
7) Was the 13-14 season less successful than previous seasons? yes
8) If you answered yes to the above question, what do you believe to be the reason? We had one doe give birth 22 days too early. We also had an abnormal amount of singles. 7 sets of twins and 7 singles.
9) Do you believe the weather negatively impacted your production? Not at the births, but I do believe the severe wet conditions in the summer months made it harder to keep the worms at bay.
Thank you! Your welcome.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I really appreciate the feedback, I'm half way to my 30 samples!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm in Ontario, Canada, but wanted to do this anyways 

_1) In the 2013/2014 breeding season how many does did you expose to a buck? _*6*
_ 2) Of those does, how many actually kidded? _*4. Sold 2 does late winter.*
_ 3) How many kids total were born on your farm in the 13-14 breeding season? _*5*
_ 5) Of those kids how many survived? _*5*
_ 6) How many did you lose? _*0*
_ 7) Was the 13-14 season less successful than previous seasons? _*No, it was more successful.*
_ 8) If you answered yes to the above question, what do you believe to be the reason? _*N/A*_ 
9) Do you believe the weather negatively impacted your production? _*Sort of...last winter was a VERY cold winter.*


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

1) In the 2013/2014 breeding season how many does did you expose to a buck? 7 
2) Of those does, how many actually kidded? 7
3) How many kids total were born on your farm in the 13-14 breeding season? 16
5) Of those kids how many survived? 14
6) How many did you lose? 2
7) Was the 13-14 season less successful than previous seasons? No
8) If you answered yes to the above question, what do you believe to be the reason?
9) Do you believe the weather negatively impacted your production?
No, but it was stressful on us!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome to hear. 
Hopefully you make your quota.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*1) In the 2013/2014 breeding season how many does did you expose to a buck?* Two.

*2) Of those does, how many actually kidded?* Two.

*3) How many kids total were born on your farm in the 13-14 breeding season?* Five.

*5) Of those kids how many survived?* Five. 

*6) How many did you lose?* None.

*7) Was the 13-14 season less successful than previous seasons?* Yes, and no. I had a great amount of milk from my girls, but I have not sold any wethers this year, as apposed to selling two of my three wethers last year.

*8) If you answered yes to the above question, what do you believe to be the reason?* The increase in milk was due to increased calcium, and some milkstand grain. Not selling the wethers may be economy related. I expected it, though, which is why we harvest some of our wethers that don't find good homes.

*9) Do you believe the weather negatively impacted your production?* No; milk production was great this year.


----------



## agilitymaster01 (Sep 25, 2013)

1) In the 2013/2014 breeding season how many does did you expose to a buck? 
_8 does_
2) Of those does, how many actually kidded?
_7 does_
3) How many kids total were born on your farm in the 13-14 breeding season?
_14 kids. 4 Does 10 bucks_
5) Of those kids how many survived?
_13 kids. 4 does 9 bucks_
6) How many did you lose?
_1 buckling, and one adult doe (died with kids)_ 
7) Was the 13-14 season less successful than previous seasons?
_n/a first year_
8) If you answered yes to the above question, what do you believe to be the reason?
_n/a_
9) Do you believe the weather negatively impacted your production?
_not sure. possibly. it was a really hard winter!!_


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

bumping so that OP can have more responses


----------



## tasmithmd (Sep 20, 2013)

1. 12
2. 12
3. 27
4. 22
5. 5
6. Yes yes yes!
7. Cold cold cold
8. I do think the weather impacted the kids' survival. I had two does freshen a few days before 145 days (Nigerians). Of these two, one was four days early on a bitterly cold weekend in May (we are in ohio). Only one of her three kids survived. The other three kids that were lost were Jan/ feb babies


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

1.)3
2.)3
3.)4
4.)4
5.)0
6.)Same success...all exposed kidded, all kids survived
7.)The cold caused us to have to be more diligent in checking on them...
8.)No, but it easily could have!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm entering in all of the data now, I really appreciate all of the feedback that you all gave  If there is anyone else that would like to add their input feel free, I can add it in until tomorrow and a few more samples wouldn't hurt!


----------

